# The 10 year old boy who called in the Marines



## Sythen (17 Jan 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6mZhly5tMU

Just a funny little story from the UK that I thought others might enjoy.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Jan 2014)

There is a Rolodex in that kids future, he is going to keep every business card he gets from now on. A great story!


----------



## CombatDoc (17 Jan 2014)

And some great publicity and goodwill for the Royal Marines. Well done to the kid.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jan 2014)

BZ to the Royal Marines..


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jan 2014)

Excellent story.  And, I liked some of the comments on what could stop the Marines...   ;D


----------



## dimsum (17 Jan 2014)

....and in true British bone-dry humour fashion:

"So does a military career beckon?  No, Charlie wants to be a train driver."


----------

